

Apple Watch Screen Scratch Test by iPhonefixed - fengb
http://iphonefixed.co.uk/apple-watch-screen-scratch-test-by-iphonefixed.html

======
thesimon
Quite interesting, but would've been better to see how it compares to regular
sapphire glass (in other watches).

